# amitriptyline - anyone been on it?



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I have had stomach problems, and had all tests,ct scan, endoscope etc, and they have come back clear.

But my consultant has put me on 10mg amitriptyline to calm my stomach down. I have taken it for 6 nights now, and wake up shaking in the middle of the night,sweating and feeling terrible. Not sleeping at all.

I do suffer from panic attacks and Anxiety.and also we are hopefully going for IVF round 3 next year, and at the age of 43 soon, feel the pressure of it all.

has anyone taken St John wort ?

Has anyone got any advice please?

H x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hickson,

The dose you are taking is very small and commonly used for neuropathic pain, you wouldn't always expect such pronounced side effects on this low a dose but these are classic symptoms so probably related. They do tend to wear off after a week or two, if you can persevere, but still let your GP know. Not sure why you are asking about St John's Wort? It isn'tused to treat stomach complaints that I'm aware of but does have some effect in mild-moderate depression. You should discuss with GP beofre taking as it has numerous drug interactions and side effects and you should make sure it is appropriate for you beofre you take it.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

